# Skirts for guys



## Tarvos (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm looking for some TCOD fashion advice here! Considering we have lots of weirdos here, I'll probably expect one of you guys to come up with something.

I'm looking for skirts, but not necessarily gothic-styled skirts. More like skirts that a guy can wear. Like women wear skirts, but for a male body.

Any of you got any clue where I can find some of those?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 19, 2009)

What about a sarong? They're rather comfortable. And it's not hard to make your own, from what I gather.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 19, 2009)

I think he's looking for an _actual skirt_.  Just tailored to fit a male body (well).

I have no clue where in the world such a thing would be available, though.  Or I'd have at least one.  :(


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't mean sarongs or kilts. They're nice, but Zhorken's on the money.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 19, 2009)

I see. I'm not sure, then, but I'm thinking a tailor wouldn't mind making one for you.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 19, 2009)

probably find a tailor or something. i have no clue where you'd buy them. like... in a store or something. custom made probably.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, in reality, you could buy a pair of guy's shorts, then cut the inside seams of the legs and sow them together again to make a skirt shape...


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 20, 2009)

That wouldn't make a very good skirt at all!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure there's somewhere on the internet that sells them.


----------



## Vyraura (Jun 20, 2009)

Ask Skrymer for one?


I've actually seen guys wear girls' skirts as a joke, and more often then not they fit quite well, so you could always start there.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

Boys in dresses and skirts are MANLY. Period.

Gendering clothes is pretty dumb, imo!

=P


----------

